# Bank of Ireland duplication of transaction last weekend



## JP1234 (8 Sep 2009)

I am just curious if this has happened to anyone else.  I checked my online banking this morning and noticed the balance was far lower than expected. It appears that 2 laser transactions from 3 and 4th are showing up twice on my account. I only noticed one of them as it was quite large - being my heating oil delivery but have also noticed one from Tesco is showing twice - though for both of them one shows up with the company name and the other not.  Rang the oil company first as I assumed they may have put it through twice in error but they checked and came back to me with the authorisation code and confirming they only had one payment, so rang the bank who said they were aware of the problem which should be resolved by close of business today, but so far both are still showing up.  

I wonder if anyone else has been in touch with the bank and what you have been told?


----------



## JP1234 (9 Sep 2009)

Thanks, you got a much better explanation from BOI that I did!

I checked this morning and they have disappeared from the account, thanks god I wasn't relying on the money yesterday!


----------



## peno (9 Sep 2009)

http://www.independent.ie/national-news/top-bank-pays-back-120000-hit--by-card-blunder-1881243.html


----------



## bleary (9 Sep 2009)

Interesting post here that claims the problem has been happening over a much longer period and was known about since early summer.
http://obriend.info/2009/09/09/bank-of-ireland-double-charging/


----------



## Bronte (10 Sep 2009)

I just love this expression 'shadow transaction' to describe an unauthorised withdrawal of people's money. Will they be compensating people for this other lovely expression 'computer glitch.'

Of course when people inadvertantly go into the red by a few pence they get slapped with things like unauthorised overdrawn account charge and interest.


----------



## Latrade (10 Sep 2009)

Bronte said:


> I just love this expression 'shadow transaction' to describe an unauthorised withdrawal of people's money. Will they be compensating people for this other lovely expression 'computer glitch.'
> 
> Of course when people inadvertantly go into the red by a few pence they get slapped with things like unauthorised overdrawn account charge and interest.


 


I'm with you. Bounced cheques shall now be referred to as "shadow cheques".


----------



## TarfHead (10 Sep 2009)

bleary said:


> Interesting post here that claims the problem has been happening over a much longer period and was known about since early summer.
> http://obriend.info/2009/09/09/bank-of-ireland-double-charging/


 
It's in the blogosphere  ! It must be true so  !


----------

